
History according to E.H. Carr - ohaikbai
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2019/05/eh-carr-what-is-history-truth-subjectivity-facts
======
docdeek
I analyzed Carr's 'Twenty Years Crisis' in my doctoral thesis on realist
theory in international relations. In addition to 'What is History?' this is a
great read, with the underlying idea that you can't assume that things change
just because we want them to change, or even because a lot of people agree
that they have. While he was focused on foreign affairs in Europe, the same
likely holds true for domestic politics, too.

